# fizzy drinks in pregnancy



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello,

Is it safe to have fizzy drinks during pregnancy? I really fancy a cold fizzy coke but unsure if thats ok?

Also another silly question!lol!... is it ok to go swimming during pregnancy if you are not normally much of a swimmer?

thankyou


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, fizzy drinks are fine, but remember that coke contains caffeine, so just have it in moderation. Swimming is fine too, you might find it worth accessing an aqua natal class locally too that will help you exercise in water, and meet people too, I have friends from my first dd that I'm still friends with now that I met at aqua natal!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

thankyou   x


----------

